# Erlebnistag-weekend für zocker



## Euzone (7. August 2018)

Hi,

Mein Bruder wird im September 30! Jetzt suche ich ein originelles Geschenk für ihn. Er ist Gamer, am liebsten WOW aber auch csgo oder minecraft etc... . Hat jemand eine Idee? Am besten ein kurztripp also ein Wochenendausflug zm das thema gaming oder so. Vielleicht ein workshop. Hat jemand eine Idee???


----------



## Patiekrice (7. August 2018)

Hey,

 

einem Bekannten von mir haben seine Freunde einen Kinosaal gemietet und dort Fifa auf der Leinwand gespielt. Das wäre ein Idee, wenn er auch an anderen Spielen Interesse hat, denn die bisher von dir genannenten eigenen sich dazu nicht so wirklich..

 

Aber wenn du richtig auf die Kacke hauen willst, here you go: https://blizzcon.com/de-de/

 

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. August 2018)

Wie geil Patie. Also das mit dem Fifa.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2018)

bumstour nach amsterdam mit anschliessendem lasertag. oder umgedreht ^^


----------

